# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pregled autosjedalica u Zadru -19.05.2012.

## bebelina

ZADAR - besplatni pregled autosjedalica

Pregled će se održati u subotu, 19.05.2012. u Zadru od 9,30 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Gradske knjižnice Zadar u ulici Stjepana Radića 11b.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete. Kako bi izbjegli gužvu i nepotrebno čekanje , molimo vas prijavite se na mob : 098 965 08 60 , iako primit ćemo i neprijavljene koji budu u prolazu.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost! 

Vidimo se!!  :Very Happy:

----------

